# Stayfast Material



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

anyone here got a hook up on this stuff? Need it in brown


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

You showed me where to get it foolio, quit playin. And you need it ALREADY??? :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 6 2009, 02:54 PM~12928546
> *You showed me where to get it foolio, quit playin. And you need it ALREADY???  :0
> *



want it cheap :biggrin: someone might have a hookup :biggrin: shits 50.00 a yard my cost


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

let me take a look at my suppliers on Monday. I'll let you know


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 6 2009, 03:34 PM~12928997
> *let me take a look at my suppliers on Monday. I'll let you know
> *



2728SF :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

im gunna be getting that tan color for my top staf fast is the way to go :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 6 2009, 04:58 PM~12928590
> *want it cheap  :biggrin: someone might have a hookup  :biggrin:  shits 50.00  a yard my cost
> *



holy crap I think I'll stick with cambria, unless its that much now


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yup shits a grip


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 6 2009, 04:58 PM~12928590
> *want it cheap  :biggrin: someone might have a hookup  :biggrin:  shits 50.00  a yard my cost
> *


how many yards does it usually take for a top?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i think like 6.5 or 7


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

guess not


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

my guy wasn't at his shop today, I'll try tomorrow. I heard it may be around what you're buying it for, but I'll find out for sure.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 9 2009, 10:17 PM~12958693
> *my guy wasn't at his shop today, I'll try tomorrow. I heard it may be around what you're buying it for, but I'll find out for sure.
> *



tell your guy to steal it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

It's the same as your cost, $50 shipping those reams of material is what is killing it.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dam thats a grip!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

hell yeah and i need like 5.5 yards i think expensive assss top


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

did you find some for a players price?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 12 2009, 07:58 AM~12982193
> *did you find some for a players price?
> *


possibly but not sure yet


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

fuck it had to suck it up LOL 48.50 a yard!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

got it today looks bad ass!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Snicey fresh.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 12 2009, 06:05 PM~12986676
> *fuck it had to suck it up LOL 48.50 a yard!
> *


Better than my price, plus shipping it to you....
The stayfast looks good though.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

I CAN GET IT AT 50.00 A YARD, 
DIDN'T WANT TO PUT MY INPUT CAUSE IT WASN'T A BETTER PRICE, 
POST PICS WHEN DONE BRO,


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Feb 16 2009, 11:16 AM~13017363
> *I CAN GET IT AT  50.00 A YARD,
> DIDN'T WANT TO PUT MY INPUT CAUSE IT WASN'T A BETTER PRICE,
> POST PICS WHEN DONE BRO,
> *



wont be til next year :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 16 2009, 11:42 AM~13017605
> *wont be til next year  :biggrin:
> *


let it be three :biggrin: 
i bet it'll be nice


----------

